# Dikhololo trading power



## tim (Feb 27, 2006)

I am wondering if anybody can tell me how a Dikhololo 2 bedroom red week now trades in RCI after Black Sunday.  In other words, how did BS affect its trading power?  Thanks.


----------



## Malane (Feb 28, 2006)

I am not sure about a 2-bedroom, but I have noticed that Dik was down a bit initially.  I don't know if it is because my deposit has been in longer or that I am now looking at more last minute resorts, but things have improved for my 1-bd red weeks.


----------

